# Anschlussdose für Kabel Internetanschluss



## IICARUS (24. Juli 2020)

Demnächst bekomme ich ein neuen Anschluss über Netcologne geschaltet und habe auch bereits meine neue Fritzbox 6591 hier stehen. Im Lieferumfang ist auch ein Kabel mit F-Stecker dabei was ich auch vom Sat-TV her kenne. Aber die Dose hat an diesem Stecker kein Gewinde wo ich das Kabel drauf schrauben könnte.

Was ist da für eine Anschlussdose?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es handelt sich hierbei um eine Durchgangsdose.

Gibt es dazu Adapter oder muss die Dose ausgetauscht werden.


----------



## MDJ (24. Juli 2020)

Normal benötigst du da eine Kabel-Multimediadose, die hat dann drei Anschlüsse. Wird bei dir wohl umgerüstet werden müssen. Zumindest kenne ich das so.
Sollte aber ein Fachmann machen, der das auch alles mit entsprechenden Geräten durchmessen und ggf. einstellen kann.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Juli 2020)

Habe auch mittlerweile herausgefunden das es sich um eine "WICLIC Dose" handelt.
Keine Ahnung wieso solch eine Dose verbaut wurde, denn die Wohnungen sind ja erst im Jahr 2010 neu erbaut worden.

Muss dann wohl die Netcologne dazu anrufen.
Mir ist auch bekannt das ich da normalerweise nicht dran darf.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Juli 2020)

Habe mit Netcologne gesprochen und die meinen das ihre Boxen mit solch ein Kabel ausgestattet ist und es  normalerweise deshalb besser ist ein Box bei ihnen zu beziehen. Ich habe aber eine eigene Box haben wollen und nun muss ich schauen das ich solch ein Adapter Kabel irgendwo her bekomme. 

Netcologne soll sogar solche Kabeln auf ihre Seite verkaufen.
Muss ich mal rein schauen.

Falls jemand zufällig solch ein Adapterkabel oder Adapter zum kaufen kennt kann mir hier gerne ein Link dazu geben. Ich versuche da auch noch was zu finden.

Natürlich wäre es einfach die Dose auszutauschen, aber ich möchte keine Probleme mit der Netcologne bekommen, da ich da normalerweise nicht dran darf.


----------



## MDJ (24. Juli 2020)

Ich kenne so Adapter, die hat Vodafone teilweise ihren Routern beigelegt. Aber keine Ahnung welcher Hersteller oder Modell das ist. Als Alternative könntest auch das Produkt „Axing TZU 21-65 Multimedia-Aufsteckadapter“ googeln, gibt es in verschiedenen Online-Stores für ~8-10€. Müsste eigentlich so ein Teil sein.
Aber ich würde lieber die Dose tauschen und Signalstärke einstellen/einpendeln lassen. Das musste bei Kabelinternet bisher in jeder meiner Wohnungen gemacht werden, weil entweder die Dose falsch war und/oder Signalstärke nicht stimmte. Mit falscher Signalstärke kann es zwar funktionieren, aber gut ist es nicht.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Juli 2020)

Die Dosen sind von Netcologne beim aufbau der Wohnungen ausgemessen und abgenommen worden und unser Kabelfernsehen läuft auch seit über 8 Jahren Problemlos. Es kommt jetzt nur der Internet Anschluss dazu und am Montag kommt sowieso ein Techniker der die Dose wahrscheinlich prüfen wird.

Eine neue Dose wäre natürlich die einfachste Lösung und verbauen könnte ich sie auch. Aber ich möchte nicht dran gehen da Netcologne es normalerweise verbietet, da somit Störungen ins Netz mit eingebunden werden können und ich weder Messgeräte noch die Kenntnisse habe um solch eine Installation am ende prüfen zu können. Habe nur gesehen das momentan eine Durchgangsdose mit 15 db verbaut ist.

Ich habe mir nun dieses Kabel bestellt, denn das sollte passen.
3m Satkabel 135 db Quick F-Stecker Schnellstecker Sat: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Werde ich sogar wenn es gut läuft bereits morgen bekommen.
Es gab auch einfache Adapter zu kaufen, also so das ich einfach das Kabel ans andere Ende drauf schrauben könnte. Aber da müsste ich auf nächste Woche mit der Lieferung warten weshalb ich das Kabel genommen habe.

10 Stueck F-Stecker auf F-Buchse F-Quick: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Der Stecker muss ja nur fest drauf sitzen und dann müsste es ja normalerweise schon gehen.
Zumindest verkauft jemand auf Ebay sogar ein extra Kabel für den Router und hat an einem ende auch den selben Schnell F-Stecker drauf.
Bidatong 6m Modemkabel F-Stecker->F-Schnellstecker - Fritzbox cable 6390 6490  | eBay

F-Stecker habe ich auch noch da falls ich eines der Enden damit ersetzen möchte.
Netcologne verkauft angeblich auch solche Kabel und es kann auch sein das der Techniker solch ein Kabel mit dabei hat. Auf deren Seite konnte ich jetzt zumindest nichts der Gleichen zum kaufen finden können.

Mal sehen ob es so zunächst gehen wird, später kann ich mir immer noch was anderes dazu überlegen.


----------



## TerrorPuschel (24. Juli 2020)

Moinsen IICARUS,

ich würde einfach hingehen und die Anschlussdose gegen eine Multimedia-Anschlussdose von Axing tauschen. Es ist wirklich einfach.

Da auf deinem Bild eine Durchgangsdose mit 15dB Dämpfung zu sehen ist, empfehle ich dir diese:  Axing BSD 963-14 Multimedia-Durchgangsdose

Netcolone sollte bei der Installation Ihrer Geräte eh eine Pegelmessung durchführen.


----------



## robbe (24. Juli 2020)

Was du dir gekauft hast, ist ein Kabel mit ganz normalen F-Steckern, nur ebend zum drauf stecken, statt schrauben. Daher der Name F-Quick, weil er schneller zu montieren ist. Du braust ein Kabel mit einem F-Stecker auf der einen Seite (ob normal oder Quick ist egal) und Wiclic auf der anderen Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Juli 2020)

Ich hab ne zeitlang meine Kabelrouter am zweiten TV-Anschluss mit sowas verbunden gehabt:
%product-title% kaufen
Ging absolut problemlos. Natürlich erkauft man sich damit auch noch ein bisschen zusätzliche Dämpfung, aber wenn der Anschluss vorher nicht grenzwertig war tut das nicht weiter weh.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Juli 2020)

Das würde natürlich auch gehen, nur habe ich den einen Anschluss für mein Fernseher bereits belegt.

Mal sehen wie das Kabel morgen passen wird, denn ich denke das es damit geht und dann kann ich damit an den Modem Anschluss auch dran gehen. Weil der F-Stecker ging ja heute bereits schon drauf, nur hat es kein Halt was das Problem an der Sache ist. Vielleicht kann ich mit dem Kabel was basteln damit es fester ist.



robbe schrieb:


> Was du dir gekauft hast, ist ein Kabel mit ganz normalen F-Steckern, nur ebend zum drauf stecken, statt schrauben. Daher der Name F-Quick, weil er schneller zu montieren ist.


Habe mir heute auch gedacht, da ich bisher nur die normalen F-Stecker kannte.



robbe schrieb:


> Du braust ein Kabel mit einem F-Stecker auf der einen Seite (ob normal oder Quick ist egal) und Wiclic auf der anderen Seite.


Gibt es aber nicht, das ist ja das Problem.
Zumindest habe ich hierzu bisher nicht finden können.


----------



## robbe (24. Juli 2020)

Doch gibt es: WISI Daten-Anschlusskabel DS 26 0301 mit F-Quick/WICLIC-Winkelstecker &#8211; Flexibles Datenkabel, Klasse A, >85dB &#8211; Fuer DVB-T, DVB-T2, DVB-C, DVB-S & DVB-S2 &#8211; O 5mm, 3m, weiss: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video

Andere kann ich allerdings auf die schnelle auch nicht finden. Das verlinkte sollte man möglichst wenig bewegen, die weiße Isolierung rutscht sehr schnell aus dem Stecker raus und dann kommt schon die Schirmung zum Vorschein.
Einen F-Stecker auf den Wiclic Anschluss drauf zu pfuschen würd ich dir auf jeden Fall nicht empfehlen. Im Schlimmsten Fall störst du damit nicht nur deinen eigenen Anschluss sondern auch den deiner Nachbarn.
Frag zur Not den Techniker, ob er entweder nen passendes Kabel hat, oder dir ne normale Multimediadose einbaut. Diese Wiclic Dosen waren Ende der 00er bis Anfang der 10er Jahre bei Komplettausbauten mal richtig in Mode, warum auch immer. Heute wird sowas nicht mehr verbaut.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich hab ne zeitlang meine Kabelrouter am zweiten TV-Anschluss mit sowas verbunden gehabt:
> %product-title% kaufen
> Ging absolut problemlos. Natürlich erkauft man sich damit auch noch ein  bisschen zusätzliche Dämpfung, aber wenn der Anschluss vorher nicht  grenzwertig war tut das nicht weiter weh.


Das geht aber nur bei einer reinen Antenndose mit TV und Radioanschluss. Sobald die Dose einen zusätzlichen Anschluss für ein Modem hat, wird an dem TV Port der Rückkanal, welcher fürs Internet notwendig ist, raus gefiltert.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Juli 2020)

Wau super, habe ich direkt bestellt und das andere Kabel konnte ich noch stornieren.
Soll auch bereits morgen geliefert werden.

Boah, ich habe mich vorhin doof und dusselig gesucht. 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## IICARUS (25. Juli 2020)

Immer wieder toll wie es Amazon oft bereits am nächsten Tag mit der Lieferung schafft. 

Das Kabel habe ich heute geliefert bekommen. Da ich einiges umstellen muss habe ich noch nicht getestet ob es passt. Das werde ich aber morgen irgendwann machen sobald mein alter Anschluss getrennt wird und ich ehe alles auf den neuen Router umbauen oder neu anschließen muss. Aber  Augenscheinlich sieht das Kabel gut aus, weshalb ich auch davon ausgehe das es passen wird.


----------



## pedi (25. Juli 2020)

bei uns hat der anbieter , damals noch kabel deutschland, die dose kostenlos ausgetauscht.


----------



## IICARUS (25. Juli 2020)

Gestern hatte ich auch bei der Netcologne angerufen und hoffte das der Techniker am Montag auch die Anschlussdose mit austauschen würde. Darauf ist der Techniker aber nicht eingegangen und meinte sogar das es aus diesem Grund besser wäre Hardware von ihnen mit zu buchen. Weil ihre eigene Hardware bereits darauf vorbereitet wäre und das richtige Kabel mit dabei wäre.

Natürlich sind ihre Fritzboxen mit ihren Anschlussdosen besser abgestimmt, aber ich möchte trotzdem meine eigene Hardware haben. Er meinte auch das solche ein Kabel über Netcologne auch bezogen werden könnte. Habe aber nirgendwo auf der Webseite was finden können um solch ein Kabel beziehen zu können. Mehr konnte er mir nicht helfen und meinte nur bei Saturn, Media Markt mal zu schauen, obwohl er selbst daran zweifelte.

Aber mir wurde ja zum Glück hier super geholfen. 

Wieso keine Mietbox? &#8595; &#8595; &#8595; 


Spoiler



Eine Mietbox kommt für mich ehe nicht in Frage, da deren Software oft beschnitten ist und nicht alles was AVM mit anbietet manchmal dabei ist. Zudem kann ich selbst über Updates bestimmen und die Box ist dann auch mein Eigentum, so das ich nicht Jahre lang miete zahle und am ende die Boxe noch nicht mal behalten kann. Netcologne verkaut zwar auch eigene Fritzboxen, so das nicht zwingend angemietet werden muss, aber mir ist nicht bekannt wie es dann mit dem Fritz!OS aussieht, daher habe ich meine Fritzbox selbst gekauft.

Über Vodafone hatte ich auch mal eine EasyBox und die hatte auch eine eigene Firmware drauf und die war eine Katastrophe weshalb ich damals dann auch eine eigene Fritzbox kaufte.  Für die EasyBox habe ich damals sogar noch 54 Euro bezahlt.

Meine 7590 was ich zur Zeit habe wird auch momentan auf Ebay verkauft und so kann ich wieder ein Teil des Kaufpreises der neuen 6591 rein bekommen.


----------



## robbe (25. Juli 2020)

In solchen Anlagen, bei denen irgendwann mal in einem Rutsch alle Dosen multimediatauglich aufgerüstet wurden, sollen die Techniker oftmals auch garkeine anderen Dosen verbauen. Im System des Providers ist dann nämlich hinterlegt, welche Dosen dort damals bei der Modernisierung installiert wurden und bei den Mietgeräten wird dann direkt das passende Kabel beigelegt.


----------



## Tekkla (25. Juli 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Wieso keine Mietbox? &#8595; &#8595; &#8595;
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Die modernen FRITZ!Boxen sind nicht wirklich in der Funktion beschnitten. Bei Vodafone kann man z.B. nur den DNS der Inetverbindung nicht in der Box verändern. Da man aber dem DHCP der Box ne andere DNS IP mitgeben kann, ist das auch egal. Einzig das Hinterhergehinke mit den Softwareupdates nervt ein wenig. 

An anderer Stelle macht ein eigener Router aber so richtig Probleme: Nämlich bei der Entstörung. Solange du nämlich einen eigenen Router verwendest, wird man dich bei der Entstörung mit Hinweis auf eigenes Gerät hängen lassen. Erst wenn du den Anbieterrouter verwendest, wird man dir sofort helfen.

Eigentlich hättest du den Mietrouter, so es eine FB gewesen wäre, von NC nehmen und deine FB7590 dahinter schalten sollen. Moderne FRITZ!Boxen lassen sich nämlich so einstellen, dass der Providerrouter quasi nur noch das Modem darstellt, während der eigene Router sich um Telefonie und WLAN und den Rest kümmert.


----------



## IICARUS (25. Juli 2020)

Ja hat Vodafone auch mal versucht, mit dem Hinweis das es an meiner Fritzbox liegen würde. Die haben dann etwas blöd aus der Wäsche geschaut als ich sagte das ich auch eine EasyBox im Schrank liegen hätte und diese auch schnell zum prüfen anschließen könnte. Daher riefen sie mich 5 min später nochmals an als die EasyBox dran war und der selbe Fehler war hierüber auch vorhanden.

Wie auch immer, ich bezahle keine Miete und zwei Boxen stelle ich auch nicht auf. Denn dann wäre wieder der Router zwang da. Für so einem Fall habe ich für alle Fälle das es doch Probleme geben sollte eine Rechtsschutzversicherung und auch einen guten Anwalt zur Hand. Vodafone hat in einem Fall auch sehr schnell reagiert als ein Anwalt mit ins Spiel kam. 

Für die EasyBox habe ich aber keine Miete bezahlt, da ich damals dafür einmalig was gezahlt hatte.

Im übrigem konnte Vodafone letztens auch meine eigene 7590 Fritzbox auslesen, als sie mir an den Kopf warfen das meine 63 MBit/s was ich empfangen würde der Vertragsbedingungen entsprechen würden. Hatte zuvor eine Störung angemeldet nachdem ich 2 1/2 Jahre immer an die 95-97 MBIt/s empfangen konnte und die Datenrate sein 3 Wochen so niedrig anlag und sich nicht mehr besserte. Die Störungsmeldung wurde dann sogar mit dem Hinweis geschlossen, das die Störung behoben sei und ich habe sie gekündigt. 

Das war vor vier Monate und mittlerweile bekomme ich wieder die volle Datenrate und habe schon etliche Schreiben und Anrufen zur Kundenrückgewinnung bekommen. 

Im übrigem ist es nicht meine Art einfach so zu kündigen und bei Vodafone war ich seit 2003, also ganze 17 Jahre. Aber über die Netcologne habe ich jetzt auch die Möglichkeit bis zu 1000 MBit/s zu bekommen und ich hätte im Grunde schon vor Jahren zur Netcologne wechseln sollen.

Und ja, mir ist bekannt das Kabel Internet Shared Medium ist, aber das nehme ich jetzt mit in kauf. Zahlen tue ich ehe das selbe nur habe ich ab Montag statt 100 MBit/s dann bis zu 250 MBit/s.



robbe schrieb:


> In solchen Anlagen, bei denen irgendwann mal in einem Rutsch alle Dosen multimediatauglich aufgerüstet wurden, sollen die Techniker oftmals auch gar keine anderen Dosen verbauen. Im System des Providers ist dann nämlich hinterlegt, welche Dosen dort damals bei der Modernisierung installiert wurden und bei den Mietgeräten wird dann direkt das passende Kabel beigelegt.


Sowas in der Art habe ich mir auch bereits gedacht, aber da ich nun das Kabel zum kaufen gefunden habe ist dieses Problem ja nicht mehr da.


----------



## Tekkla (25. Juli 2020)

Da kennst du aber die Kabelnetzbtreiber schlecht. Es ist was anderes, ob man einen DSL Anschluss oder per Kabel ins Internet geht. Und das Argument, dass du ja einen Anbieterrouter zum Beweis des Fehlers hast, das ist nun auch nicht mehr gegeben. Ich meine es nur gut mit meiner Warnung. Sag am Ende nicht, dass es dir keiner gesagt hat.  

Wie macht es eigentlich NC bei der Telefonie? Bei Vodafone bekommt man nur eine Leitung, solange man nicht die FB aka Homebox Option dazubucht.


----------



## IICARUS (25. Juli 2020)

Kann bisher nichts schlechtes über Netcologne sagen, wir werden daher sehen wie es am ende laufen wird. Das Kabelfernsehen beziehe ich auch schon seit 2011 über die Netcologne und ein HD-ABO habe ich auch bereits seit einigen Jahren gebucht.

Vodafone hatte aber auch immer diesen Spruch mit der eigenen Box parat.
Ist daher nichts neues. 

Hatte anfangs sogar ein Mietrouter dazu genommen und dann später angefragt ob ich doch eine eigene Box noch nehmen kann und sie haben es ohne Probleme für mich umgestellt und der Support gestern war auch nett, nur konnte er mir direkt nicht helfen.

Habe schon immer eine eigene Box gehabt. Probleme hatte ich daher auch gelegentlich mit Vodafone, aber irgendwie hat es am ende wieder gepasst, sonst wäre ich nicht so lange da geblieben.



Tekkla schrieb:


> Wie macht es eigentlich NC bei der Telefonie? Bei Vodafone bekommt man nur eine Leitung, solange man nicht die FB aka Homebox Option dazubucht.


Bei NC musst auch was dazu buchen.

Dazu ist aber nicht zwingend eine eigene Box von NC notwendig. Die Zugangsdaten kann ich hierzu sogar selbst Online beziehen und zu jeder Rufnummer auch ein eigenes Passwort setzen. Konkretes kann ich dazu aber noch nicht sagen, da mein Vertrag noch nicht freigeschaltet ist und ich hierzu bisher alles aus bestimmten Anleitungen (AVM & NC) gelesen habe.

Ich habe bei Vodafone nichts dazu gebucht, da ich aus einem altem Vertrag kam und 2 Leitungen mit 3 Rufnummern hatte. Bin ja zu Vodafone dazu gekommen als es noch Acror(ISDN & DSL) war. Die 3 Rufnummern habe ich nun auch mit zu NC genommen und auch diese Option dazu zwei Leitungen und bis zu 10 Rufnummern zu bekommen. Musste ich dazu buchen um alle 3 Rufnummern mit nehmen zu können.

Brauche aber nur diese 3 Rufnummern und habe daher erstmal nicht vor mehr Rufnummern einzurichten.

EDIT:



Tekkla schrieb:


> Da kennst du aber die Kabelnetzbtreiber schlecht. Es ist was anderes, ob man einen DSL Anschluss oder per Kabel ins Internet geht. Und das Argument, dass du ja einen Anbieterrouter zum Beweis des Fehlers hast, das ist nun auch nicht mehr gegeben. Ich meine es nur gut mit meiner Warnung. Sag am Ende nicht, dass es dir keiner gesagt hat.


Das war bei Vodafone auch nicht immer der Fall, da die EasyBox erst mit den 50 MBit/s vor etwa 5 Jahren (bin ja jetzt 17 Jahre da gewesen...) dazu kam, da ich es damals auch mal aus Kostengründen ohne eine eigener Box versuchen wollte. Einige Monate später kam dann doch eine eigene Box und die EasyBox wanderte verschlossen in ein Schrank.

Im übrigem können sie schon bis zu meinem Anschluss ausmessen und Vodafone hat auch immer behauptet meine eigen Box nicht auslesen zu können und konnte es letztens doch als sie mir mit den AGBs des Vertrags kamen.


----------



## Tekkla (26. Juli 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Die 3 Rufnummern habe ich nun auch mit zu NC genommen und auch diese Option dazu zwei Leitungen und bis zu 10 Rufnummern zu bekommen. Musste ich dazu buchen um alle 3 Rufnummern mit nehmen zu können.


Und die kostet was? zufällig der Preis für deren Fritzbox?


----------



## IICARUS (26. Juli 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Und die kostet was? zufällig der Preis für deren Fritzbox?


Mit NC kostet der Comfort-Anschluss  immer 5 Euro und dies ganz gleich ob eine Mietbox oder eine eigene Box ausgewählt wird.


----------



## Tekkla (26. Juli 2020)

Habs auch schon gesehen. NC ist im Vergleich zu Vodafone ganz schön teuer. Das erinnert mich an die lokalen Anbieter aus meiner Gegend.


----------



## IICARUS (26. Juli 2020)

Bei uns bekomme ich kein Kabel über Vodafone, kann daher nur zur NC wechseln.
Vom Preis her geht es aber, da ich das selbe zahlen werde wie bisher, aber mit einer höheren Bandbreite.

EDIT: Das neue Kabel konnte ich mal mit einstecken testen und es passt sehr gut.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juli 2020)

So der neue Anschluss ist nun geschaltet und mein Internet läuft auch mit den vollen 250/50 MBit/s.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings gab es mit der Kaufbox Probleme in dem sie sich nicht synchronisieren konnte. Nachdem er alles geprüft hatte und an den Dosen und auch am Hauptverteiler alles in Ordnung war hat er sein Test Router angeschossen und damit lief es bereits schon problemlos. Darauf hin habe ich ihn dann gefragt wie es mit den Fritzboxen von Netcologne sei und das einzige was da beschnitten ist das kein eigenes Update ausgeführt werden kann. Der Rest ist daher wie bei der Kaufbox vorhanden. Daher schlug ich ihm vor mal eine Kauf/Mietbox zu testen und wenn es damit auf Anhieb gehen würde würde ich sie zum Kauf nehmen.

Die eigenen Boxen sind auf das eigene Netz bereits vorbereitet und daher gab es dann mit einer eigenen Box keine Probleme und das Netz wurde sofort auch aufgebaut. Daher werde ich meine Kaufbox zurück gehen lassen und behalte ihre Box. Zum Glück hat er neue Kauf/Mietboxen dabei gehabt.

Läuft daher alles super und hat so am ende auch alles toll geklappt.
Der Techniker war auch sehr nett und wir haben uns schön Unterhalten können.

PS: Der Techniker sagte mir auch das zwar Kabel zwar ein Shared Medium ist, wir aber den Vorteil haben dass das Glasfaser bei uns bis ins Haus kommt und sich die Leitung dann nur auf alle Bewohner teilt und nicht wie mit manchen anderen Anbieter sehr viele Leute sich die Leitung teilen müssen. Die Leistung soll auch sehr stabil sein und kaum Probleme machen.


----------



## robbe (27. Juli 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Allerdings gab es mit der Kaufbox Probleme in dem sie sich nicht synchronisieren konnte. Nachdem er alles geprüft hatte und an den Dosen und auch am Hauptverteiler alles in Ordnung war hat er sein Test Router angeschossen und damit lief es bereits schon problemlos. Darauf hin habe ich ihn dann gefragt wie es mit den Fritzboxen von Netcologne sei und das einzige was da beschnitten ist das kein eigenes Update ausgeführt werden kann. Der Rest ist daher wie bei der Kaufbox vorhanden. Daher schlug ich ihm vor mal eine Kauf/Mietbox zu testen und wenn es damit auf Anhieb gehen würde würde ich sie zum Kauf nehmen.
> 
> Die eigenen Boxen sind auf das eigene Netz bereits vorbereitet und daher gab es dann mit einer eigenen Box keine Probleme und das Netz wurde sofort auch aufgebaut. Daher werde ich meine Kaufbox zurück gehen lassen und behalte ihre Box. Zum Glück hat er neue Kauf/Mietboxen dabei gehabt.



Kommt mir sehr spanisch vor und ist auch ein Verstoß gegen die Routerfreiheit. Docsis ist ein Standard, da muss nichts speziell auf den Boxen vorbereitet werden. Die Macadresse des Routers wird ins System eingetragen und mit dem entsprechenden Tarif gekoppelt. Danach bekommt der Router eine Konfigurationsdatei aufgespielt und geht online. Wann das nicht klappt, gibt es ein Problem im System des Providers.



> PS: Der Techniker sagte mir auch das zwar Kabel zwar ein Shared Medium ist, wir aber den Vorteil haben dass das Glasfaser bei uns bis ins Haus kommt und sich die Leitung dann nur auf alle Bewohner teilt und nicht wie mit manchen anderen Anbieter sehr viele Leute sich die Leitung teilen müssen. Die Leistung soll auch sehr stabil sein und kaum Probleme machen.


Schrieb ich ja irgendwann schonmal. Ist völliger Quatsch in deinem Fall darüber zu diskutieren. Normalerweise teilen sich bei Kabel mehrere Hundert Leute die Leitung und bei dir nur ein Haus.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juli 2020)

robbe schrieb:


> Kommt mir sehr spanisch vor und ist auch ein Verstoß gegen die Routerfreiheit. Docsis ist ein Standard, da muss nichts speziell auf den Boxen vorbereitet werden. Die Macadresse des Routers wird ins System eingetragen und mit dem entsprechenden Tarif gekoppelt.


Die Mac Adresse konnte ich noch nicht eingeben, da mein Produkt in meinem Account bei Netcologne noch nicht gelistet war. 

Laut aussage des Technikers würde dies erst ca. 1 Stunden nachdem er fertig wäre erst möglich. Er konnte die Fritzbox dennoch nicht synchronisieren lassen und hat die Dose und den Verteiler im Keller geprüft und da war alles in Ordnung. Auch die Startfrequenz hatte er von 650 MHz auf 706 MHz angehoben, aber die Box nahm die Änderung nicht an.

Dann schließt er eine eigenen Router zum testen an um überhaupt testen zu können ob er sich verbinden könnte und das war dann problemlos möglich. Hiermit hat er dann noch einiges geprüft und meinte noch das meine Verbindung   sehr gut wäre. 

In der Zwischenzeit hatte ich ihm gefragt gehabt was sich am OS mit einer Box von Netcologne sich ändern würde und er meinte das  Netcologne nichts beschneiden würde und das einzige nur eigene Updates wären. Aber Updates würden auch ca. 4-6 Wochen später kommen, da Netcologne diese noch zunächst prüfen würde und ich auch davon ausgehe das diese noch etwas nach bearbeitet wird.

Ich kenne die Oberfläche und da fehlt in der Tat nur die Möglichkeit selbst Updates ausführen zu können und natürlich alles was mit dem Zugang des Providers zu tun hat. Der Rest ist daher identisch mit der Kaufbox und so fehlen mir keine Funktionen was ich selbst nutzen werde.

Der Vorschlag einfach mal eine eigene Box zu versuchen kam auch von mir, da es mir dann nicht mehr so wichtig war eine im Handel gekaufte Box zu haben. Habe sie aber nicht gemietet sondern gekauft und so kostet mich diese Fritzbox sogar 57 Euro weniger als die Fritzbox die ich über Amazon gekauft hatte. Im Auto hatte er auch einige neue Fritzboxen da, was er dann noch dazu holen ging. Nachdem er mit der Zentrale das ganze abklärte konnte ich die neue Fritzbox behalten. Denn hätte ich die Fritzbox gemietet  oder über Netcologne gekauft hätte er direkt eine neue Fritzbox zum Termin mit gebracht.

Im Hintergedanken hatte ich aber auch noch mögliche Probleme in Zukunft im Sinn, die ggf. mit einer eigenen gekauften Box vielleicht schwerer zu lösen wären. Natürlich hätte ich es noch besser gefunden hätte es mit meiner Fritzbox geklappt, denn ein Wiederverkauf der Box wird sich irgendwann bestimmt schwer erweisen und bisher konnte ich eigene Fritzboxen immer weiter verkaufen.

In diesem Sinn bin ich zufrieden und ich denke das ist das wichtigste.
Meine Rufnummern sind auch direkt automatisch dabei gewesen und so musste in Richtung Netcologne nichts mehr eingerichtet werden. Alle drei Rufnummern sind auch übernommen worden und sind erreichbar.

Mit Vodafone hatte ich noch ein Anschluss bis ich die 7590 Fritzbox heute morgen um 7:00 Uhr abklemmte und um 10:00 Uhr kam bereits der Techniker. Mittlerweile kann ich auch Online in meinem Kundenaccount alles aufrufen. Habe aber später keine eigene Versuche mehr unternommen und meine Fritzbox befindet sich auch bereits auf dem Rückweg zu Amazon.

Mir ist nur im Nachhinein aufgefallen das Netcologne bereits IPv6 nutzt und es sein kann das dieses vielleicht erst eingerichtet werden musste. Mit Kabel Internet hatte ich bisher noch nichts zu tun, genauso wenig mit IPv6 und zudem war mir auch nicht bekannt das NC IPv6 nutzt. Aber bisher scheint IPv6 gut und auch ohne Probleme zu laufen.



robbe schrieb:


> Schrieb ich ja irgendwann schonmal. Ist völliger Quatsch in deinem Fall darüber zu diskutieren. Normalerweise teilen sich bei Kabel mehrere Hundert Leute die Leitung und bei dir nur ein Haus.


Das hat mir der Techniker auch als Vergleich zu anderen Anbieter gesagt bzw. erklärt und das die Leitung daher sehr stabil sei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tekkla (27. Juli 2020)

robbe schrieb:


> Kommt mir sehr spanisch vor und ist auch ein Verstoß gegen die Routerfreiheit. Docsis ist ein Standard, da muss nichts speziell auf den Boxen vorbereitet werden. Die Macadresse des Routers wird ins System eingetragen und mit dem entsprechenden Tarif gekoppelt. Danach bekommt der Router eine Konfigurationsdatei aufgespielt und geht online. Wann das nicht klappt, gibt es ein Problem im System des Providers.


Ich weiß bei Vodafone, dass die erstmal ihren Router am Netz haben wollen, damit der Anschluss geschaltet werden kann. Danach kann man dann im Kundencenter die eigene Box freischalten und bekommt die notwendigen Daten. Der Grund hierfür ist wohl, dass die Software auf deren Routern entsprechend für diesen Aktivierungsprozess verändert worden ist, was dem eigenen Router natürlich fehlt. Wie das NC genau macht, kein Plan. Vermutlich aber ähnlich.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Mir ist nur im Nachhinein aufgefallen das  Netcologne bereits IPv6 nutzt und es sein kann das dieses vielleicht  erst eingerichtet werden musste. Mit Kabel Internet hatte ich bisher  noch nichts zu tun, genauso wenig mit IPv6 und zudem war mir auch nicht  bekannt das NC IPv6 nutzt.


Das ist bei den Kabelanbietern eher ein Nachteil. Zumindest dann, wenn man irgendwas mit einem Dyndns-Anbieter machen will oder mit dem eingehendem VPN der FRITZ!Box arbeiten will. Wegen fehlendem IPv4 ist das aktuell an der FB leider nicht möglich.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juli 2020)

Könnte gut möglich sein.

Der Techniker meinte am ende auch das er sich ggf. mit AVM hätte in Verbindung setzen müssen, da es sein kann das AVM hierzu noch eine Firmware hat was selbst eingespielt werden könnte. Im allgemeinem meinte er auch das dieses ganze Prozess mit dem erst einrichten mit Kabel komplizierter ist als mit vDSL und er vDSL auch viel schneller fertig eingerichtet hätte.

Er selbst kam auch von einem Subunternehmen und hat auch für Vodafone und andere Anbieter schon im Auftrag gearbeitet. Bin aber dennoch sehr zufrieden mit der Box, weil alles mit dabei ist was für mich selbst wichtig ist und nur Updates und Settings zum Anbieter fehlen. Zumindest ist mir bisher nicht noch mehr aufgefallen.


----------



## narcosubs (27. Juli 2020)

Bei Kabelnetzbetreibern bekommt man eigentlich nur noch ipv6-Adressen, da deren ipv4-Pool viel zu klein für den inzwischen doch recht großen Kundenkreis ist. Die ipv4-Adresse, die dir zugeteilt wird, ist nur im Netz des Betreibers gültig und wird ausserhalb mittels CG-NAT in eine ipv6 umgesetzt. Das ist beispielsweise dann problematisch, wenn  man einen über ipv4 erreichbaren Server betreiben will.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juli 2020)

narcosubs schrieb:


> Bei Kabelnetzbetreibern bekommt man eigentlich nur noch ipv6-Adressen, da deren ipv4-Pool viel zu klein für den inzwischen doch recht großen Kundenkreis ist. Die ipv4-Adresse, die dir zugeteilt wird, ist nur im Netz des Betreibers gültig und wird ausserhalb mittels CG-NAT in eine ipv6 umgesetzt. Das ist beispielsweise dann problematisch, wenn  man einen über ipv4 erreichbaren Server betreiben will.


Sowas in der Art habe ich mir schon gedacht gehabt, ist aber auch ok so.
Läuft ja alles Problemlos.

Im übrigem habe ich nur diese zwei Reiter unter Zugangsdaten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Rest ist alles (bis auf Updates suchen) da.

Und mit dem nächsten Update 7.20 soll zumindest von AVM aus auch wieder dieses IP/TV (DVB-C) dazu kommen.
Aber was für mich nicht so wichtig ist, da ich Mobilgeräte zum Fernsehen normalerweise nicht nutze.


----------



## Tekkla (27. Juli 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Und mit dem nächsten Update 7.20 soll zumindest von AVM aus auch wieder dieses IP/TV (DVB-C) dazu kommen.
> Aber was für mich nicht so wichtig ist, da ich Mobilgeräte zum Fernsehen normalerweise nicht nutze.


Wozu Mobilgeräte? Kannst auch VLC zum Schauen nutzen.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Juli 2020)

Stimmt schon, aber ich setze mich dazu lieber auf meinem Sofa vor meinem 55 Zoll Fernseher. 
Aber wenn es kommt werde ich es sicherlich austesten.


----------



## IICARUS (31. Juli 2020)

Habe hier mal was gefunden was ggf. auch mit meinem Fall was zu tun haben kann wieso sich meine gekaufte 6591 sich nicht verbinden lassen hat.

Home - Vodafone Community

Jetzt ist mir auch klar wieso der Techniker noch meinte ggf. bei AVM anrufen zu müssen und sich ggf. eine andere Firmware geben zu lassen.


----------



## MDJ (31. Juli 2020)

Freund von mir hat die 6591 gekauft und betreibt sie an einem Vodafoneanschluss. Er musste beim Support anrufen und denen seine MAC-Adresse (vom Router) geben, dann wurde der Router von Vodafone freigegeben und läuft problemlos.


----------



## IICARUS (31. Juli 2020)

Das lag bei mir nicht dran und soweit kamen wir nicht weil die Box auch ohne Mac sich verbinden muss.  Du kannst nur dann eine Mac freigeben wenn am Anschluss ein Gerät erkannt wurde. Hierzu müsste ich nirgendwo anrufen sonder kann selbst online alles eingeben. Die Mac hat nur was damit zu tun damit die Box nicht geblockt wird. Die Fritzbox muss sich ohne Mac dennoch verbinden können und die PowerLED darf dann nicht mehr blinken.

Hat zumindest so der Techniker beschrieben und hier angemerkt das die Mac nur was mit der Sicherheit zu tun hat und nicht mit dem Verbindungsaufbau. Denn danach hatte ich auch gefragt ob es daran liegen könnte.

Bin aber nicht bei Vodafone sondern bei Netcologne und da kann sich wieder alles ändern. Die eigene Box wurde ja direkt nach dem anschließen und dem einschalten erkannt und automatisch sehr schnell eingerichtet. Hierzu musste der Techniker noch nicht mal was auf der Box einstellen oder aufrufen.

Auf beiden Fritzboxen ist die selbe Software Version drauf gewesen, nur das die von Netcolgne etwas für den eigenen Breitband angepasst wurde. Läuft aber soweit alle gut, ich habe mir halt Gedanken dazu  gemacht wieso es nicht ging. Habe auch mal AVM angeschrieben ob dieses Problem bekannt wäre.

Der Techniker meinte am ende nur noch dazu, das er für die andere Box sich ggf. mit AVM in Verbindung hätte setzen müssen um zu sehen ob es ggf. eine andere Firmware zu diesem Problem geben würde. Mir ist leider an diesem Tag nicht eingefallen das ich noch die Fritz Labor Version 7.19 herunter geladen hatte, sonst hätten wir es auch mal kurz mit dieser Fritz Software versuchen können.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Juli 2020)

Ich frag mich ja warum AVM nicht einfach MAC-Spoofing als Feature in ihre Kabel-Boxen einbaut. Dann wäre die ganze Provider Lock Diskussion erledigt.


----------



## Tekkla (31. Juli 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Das lag bei mir nicht dran und soweit kamen wir nicht weil die Box auch ohne Mac sich verbinden muss.


Das habe ich dior schon vor ein paar Posts erklärt. Im System muss sich ein Router mit einer Mac Adresse anmelden, die beim Provider hinterlegt und zugelassen ist, damit sich der Anschluss aktiviert. Danach kann man üblicherweise über ein Webportal beim Anbieter die Mac Adresse des eigenen Routers hinterlegen und somit nutzen. Im Zuge dessen bekommt man auch die notwendigen SIP Daten für die Telefonie.


----------



## IICARUS (31. Juli 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Das habe ich dior schon vor ein paar Posts erklärt. Im System muss sich ein Router mit einer Mac Adresse anmelden, die beim Provider hinterlegt und zugelassen ist, damit sich der Anschluss aktiviert. Danach kann man üblicherweise über ein Webportal beim Anbieter die Mac Adresse des eigenen Routers hinterlegen und somit nutzen. Im Zuge dessen bekommt man auch die notwendigen SIP Daten für die Telefonie.


Habe eine Seite da kann ich mein Produkt aufrufen und dort werden mir meine Anschlüsse zur Auswahl gestellt. Eine Eingabe ist nur dann möglich wenn hierzu auch ein Gerät aufgelistet wird. Daher kann die Mac Adresse erst eingegeben werden sobald sich ein Gerät verbunden hat. Weil ich bis dahin keine Gerät auswählen kann wo ich was eingeben könnte.

*Habe auch schon mehrfach hier geschrieben das ich den Techniker auf die Mac Adresse aufmerksam machte*, weil mir dieses selbst bekannt war und der Techniker sagte das sich die BOX verbinden muss und dann erst eine Mac Adresse zum freischalten eingegeben wird. Es handelt sich hier um ein Mac Filter und die Box würde sonst geblockt werden. 

In dem Beitrag was ich zuvor hier verlinkt habe gab es das selbe Problem was nichts mit der Mac Adresse zu tun hatte. 

Kann es aber nicht mehr nachgehen da ich die Box nicht mehr da habe. Sonst könnte ich es im nachhinein selbst nochmals versuchen. Weil zu dem Zeitpunkt war noch nicht mal klar ob meine Verbindung in Ordnung war, da ich bis dahin noch nicht geschaltet war. Der Techniker hat daher auch die Dosen und den Hauptverteiler geprüft weil er nach einem Verbindungsproblem suchte und *mein Hinweis mit der Mac Adresse verneinte*. 

Zu guter letzt versuchte er es mit einem eigenem Test Router und damit konnte er sich verbinden. Zu dem Zeitpunkt war dann klar das mit dem Anschluss alles in Ordnung ist und mit dem Laptop ließ er noch ein Programm durchlaufen um die Leitung durch zu messen. Da er mit seinem Router sich problemlos verbinden konnte machte *ich selbst* den Vorschlag eine eigene Box auszutesten und das funktionierte am ende auch Problemlos sobald Antennenkabel drin steckte und die Box eingeschaltet wurde. Diese Fritzbox konnte dann direkt eine Verbindung aufbauen und als die Verbindung stand hat er dann auch die Zentrale angerufen die dann die Box registriert haben und meinem Vertrag als Kaufbox zuteilten.


----------



## Venom89 (31. Juli 2020)

Mir kommt das ganze auch ein wenig spanisch vor. Für gewöhnlich musst du die Mac mitteilen, bevor du dein Gerät in Betrieb nimmst. Nur so kann sich dein Gerät verbinden. 
So kenne ich es zumindest.  

Habe ich es denn jetzt richtig verstanden, dass du eine Box vom NC gekauft hast? 
Und diese gekaufte Box ist trotzdem mit der "Kastrierten" Firmware ausgestattet? 
Das wäre für mich ja schon ein No-Go. 
Wenn es mein Eigentum ist, möchte ich damit auch machen können was ich will... 

Dann lieber Mieten und im Falle eines Defekts oder Upgrades wird das Teil ohne wenn und aber getauscht.


----------



## IICARUS (31. Juli 2020)

Kann nur sagen was ich selbst dazu vom Techniker gesagt bekommen habe und was nun im nachhinein stimmt weiß ich auch nicht. Habe es auch jetzt im nachhinein selbst mal mit der Fritzbox getestet und ich kann eine W-Lan Verbindung auch nur aufbauen wenn ich die Mac Adresse dazu zuvor freigebe. In diesem Sinn ist mir jetzt auch nicht bekannt wieso der Techniker behauptete das es nicht daran gelegen hätte.

Das kuriose ist aber das der Vorschlag mit der Provider Box nicht von ihm kam. Kann aber nicht ausschließen das er ggf. darauf aus war und nur von mir der Vorschlag dazu zuvor kam. Zu dem Zeitpunkt konnte ich auch noch keine Mac-Adresse freischalten da mein Produkt auf der Webseite noch nicht freigeschaltet war und ich hierzu mein Produkt nicht zum aufrufen zur Auswahl hatte. Daher hätte zu dem Zeitpunkt nur der Techniker in Verbindung mit dem Support sowas einrichten können.

Bei der Kaufbox geht es keine Miete zu bezahlen und das es mein Eigentum wird. Die 5 Jahre Herstellergarantie habe ich über AVM weiterhin. Die Box ist nur in Sache Update kastriert und im Bereich wo ein Anbieter eingerichtet wird. Ansonsten ist alles andere mit dabei und Updates sollen auch 4-6 Wochen später weiter gegeben werden. Dafür kostet die Fritzbox auch 60 Euro weniger als im freiem Handel. Mit diesem Geld habe ich auch schon fast die Anschlussgebühren wieder drin.

Anderseits ist mir aber solch eine Fritzbox auch lieber, sollte es mal eine Störung geben, weil ich mich sonst wieder mit dem Support herumschlagen kann sobald es wieder mal heißt keine Box von ihnen zu verwenden. Denn was ich sonst so alles nutzen kann ist ja wie bei einer eigenen frei gekauften Fritzbox auch vorhanden, so das ich bis auf die Updates im Grunde auch keine Einschränkungen habe.

Damit kann ich leben, weil ja alles andere auch vorhanden ist und die Box mich am ende auch 60 Euro weniger gekostet hat. Für zukünftige Geräte wird es aber jetzt einfacher werden, da ich hierzu JETZT im nachhinein selbst alles nachgehen kann. Denn nun ist mein Anschluss geschaltet und per Kundenportal kann ich nun auch alles zu meinem Anschluss aufrufen und selbst einsehen und ändern.

Habe auch schon daran gedacht mir wieder eine eigene Fritzbox zu kaufen und es nochmals selbst zu versuchen da ich nun Zugang überall habe. Aber am ende sehe ich darin kein Sinn nur um selbst Updates ausführen zu können 60 Euro mehr auszugeben. Weil ich die Box erst seit Montag habe und so noch in der 14  Tägigen Widerrufsfrist bin.

Auch wenn ich ursprünglich eine frei im Handel gekauft Fritzbox bevorzugt hätte läuft ja soweit alles sehr gut, daher lasse ich nun alles so wie es ist.


----------



## IICARUS (31. Juli 2020)

Entschuldigt wenn ich ein neuen Beitrag dazu schreibe.

AVM hat sich nun zurück gemeldet und meint auch sofern die Fritzbox nicht defekt war das es an der Mac Adresse gelegen haben muss. Sie können sich auch nicht erklären wieso der Techniker was anders behauptet hat. Denn zu dem Zeitpunkt war mein Vertrag noch nicht freigeschaltet und die Mac Adresse hätte daher nur der Techniker zu dem Zeitpunkt freischalten können.


----------



## Tekkla (31. Juli 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> AVM hat sich nun zurück gemeldet und meint auch sofern die Fritzbox nicht defekt war das es an der Mac Adresse gelegen haben muss. Sie können sich auch nicht erklären wieso der Techniker was anders behauptet hat. Denn zu dem Zeitpunkt war mein Vertrag noch nicht freigeschaltet und die Mac Adresse hätte daher nur der Techniker zu dem Zeitpunkt freischalten können.


Mein Reden. Entweder ist es Masche seitens NC als Kabelinetbetreiber, oder der Techniker war ne hohle Nuss. So oder so kein gutes Bild.


----------



## IICARUS (1. August 2020)

Heute habe ich auch in meinen Account unter Vertrag die Option finden können wo ich auf eigenen Router umstellen könnte und dann könnte ich auch die Mac Adresse dazu selbst eingeben. Am Montag konnte ich dazu aber noch nichts aufrufen.


----------



## robbe (1. August 2020)

Schrieb ich ja schon am Anfang, dass mir das sehr Faul vorkommt. Docsis ist ein einheitlicher Standard, jedes Kabelmodem muss in jedem Providernetz online gehen können. Es gibt zwar angepasste Firmwares, diese sind aber nur dafür da, um diverse Features hinzuzufügen oder zu entfernen. Dass eine spezielle Firmware nötig ist, damit das Modem bei einem Provider überhaupt online gehen kann, darf einfach nicht sein.


----------



## IICARUS (1. August 2020)

Das ganze mit dieser Mac Adresse scheint auch nicht das Wahre zu sein.
In diesem Video geht es darum das eine gebrauchte Fritzbox Probleme machte weil die Mac vom Vorbesitzer bereits mal verwendet wurde.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iEEbnkiWP6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



In meinem Fall ist es am ende egal, weil mir nur die Update Funktion mit der Netcologne 6591 Fritzbox fehlt.


----------



## robbe (1. August 2020)

Bei Kabel gehts aber nunmal nur über die Mac, denn Zugangsdaten wie bei DSL gibt es hier nicht. Und ja, es kann Probleme geben, wenn der Vorbesitzer die Box beim Provider nicht hat austragen lassen. Denn dann kann Sie keinem neuen Kundenkonto zugeordnet werden.


----------



## Tekkla (1. August 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> In meinem Fall ist es am ende egal, weil mir nur die Update Funktion mit der Netcologne 6591 Fritzbox fehlt.


Und genau das ist der große Mist bei diesen FRITZ!Boxen. Bei Vodafone hat man Monate warten dürfen, bis seinerzeit das Mesh-Update ausgerollt wurde. Gleiches wieder bei der 7.20, wo man dank breiterer Kanäle ein besseres WLAN bekommt.


----------



## Tekkla (1. August 2020)

robbe schrieb:


> Schrieb ich ja schon am Anfang, dass mir das sehr Faul vorkommt. Docsis ist ein einheitlicher Standard, jedes Kabelmodem muss in jedem Providernetz online gehen können. Es gibt zwar angepasste Firmwares, diese sind aber nur dafür da, um diverse Features hinzuzufügen oder zu entfernen. Dass eine spezielle Firmware nötig ist, damit das Modem bei einem Provider überhaupt online gehen kann, darf einfach nicht sein.


Ist bei ihm ja auch nicht. Er hat nur nicht auf Leute gehört, die wissen wie es abläuft. Bei NC läuft es, weil er kann ja im Kundenportal die MAC Adresse seines Fremdrouters eintragen kann, wie ich es gesagt habe. All der Aufriss hier war für nix und wider nix. Vielleicht sollte man dem Servicetypen mal auf die Finger klopfen, dass er sich da mal weiterbilden sollte. Mehr auch nicht.

Bei NC gibt es sogar eine gut beschriebene Anleitung dazu: WLAN-Router anschliessen Cable


----------



## IICARUS (2. August 2020)

Ich weiß, ist mir auch etwas ein Dorn im Auge. Mal sehen wie lange es dauern wird sobald diese Version ausgerollt wird. Habe mir diese Version ja schon als Beta angeschaut und weiß so was alles dabei wäre. Techniker meinte dazu das Netcologne etwa 4-6 Wochen nach Herausgabe brauchen würde.

Das Problem an der Mac Adresse war das sie mein Vertrag nicht morgens mit freigeschaltet haben und dies erst zum Nachmittag erfolgte und ich so  noch keine Mac Adresse selbst eingeben konnte. Denn warten musste ich ehe bis fast 10:00 Uhr bis der Techniker da war. Jetzt im Nachhinein konnte ich alles dazu aufsuchen.


----------



## robbe (2. August 2020)

Mittlerweile hat sich die Updatepolitik bei den Providern auch enorm verbessert. Früher gab es teils Jahrelang keine Updates für die Fritzboxen (Unitymedia), heute dauert es meist nur noch ein paar Wochen bis wenige Monate.


----------



## IICARUS (2. August 2020)

So wurde es mir auch berichtet und mir wurde auch berichtet das NC hier die Software von den Funktionen her auch nicht kastriert und normalerweise alles dabei ist. In der Aktuellen Version fehlen mir auch nur im Bereich Update und dem Bereich  mit dem Zugangsdaten die Sachen. Alles andere was ich so für mich Täglich nutzen kann sind alle mit dabei.

Die Box kostet auch nur 199 Euro, also knapp 60 Euro gütiger oder halt für 5 Euro im Monat zur Miete.
Für die 6490 gab es damals eine Möglichkeit wieder die Originale Software drauf zu bekommen. Vielleicht gibt es in Zukunft hier auch eine möglichkeit. Da ich sie gekauft habe wäre dies in meinem Fall kein Problem.


----------



## Tekkla (2. August 2020)

robbe schrieb:


> Mittlerweile hat sich die Updatepolitik bei den  Providern auch enorm verbessert. (...) heute dauert es meist nur noch  ein paar Wochen bis wenige Monate.


Es hat sich von  grottenschlecht zu schlecht entwickelt. Es gibt keinen plausiblen Grund,  warum es noch bis zu Monate dauert, bis man da ein Update verteilt. Ich  verstehe auch nicht, warum man Einstellungen sperrt. Mich regt es auf,  dass ich den DNS nicht an der 6490 ändern darf. Wer die Box mit den  Standardeinstellungen wegen mangelndem Know-How verwendet, der wird da  kaum was ändern. Alle anderen wissen sehr wahrscheinlich, was sie da  tun. 

Nein, die Kabelprovider sind was das angeht allesamt ein richtig mieser Haufen.



IICARUS schrieb:


> In der Aktuellen Version fehlen mir auch nur im Bereich Update und dem Bereich  mit dem Zugangsdaten die Sachen.


Da es keine Zugangsdaten bei Kabelinternet gibt, fehlt da auch nichts... außer der Reiter für die DNS Server.


----------



## IICARUS (2. August 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Da es keine Zugangsdaten bei Kabelinternet gibt, fehlt da auch nichts... außer der Reiter für die DNS Server.


Das stimmt, weil ja alles automatisch eingerichtet wird.
Im Bereich DNS Server habe ich die Möglichkeit eigene bestimmen zu können und so muss ich nicht zwingenden den vom NC verwenden. Aber das könnte auch direkt über den Netzwerk Adapter des Lan-Anschluss (Mainboard) bestimmt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe es letztens auch mit Cloudflare mal getestet.
Attention Required! | Cloudflare




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tekkla (2. August 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Im Bereich DNS Server habe ich die Möglichkeit eigene bestimmen zu können und so muss ich nicht zwingenden den vom NC verwenden.


 Ich halte es so, dass es meinen Provider einen feuchten Furz angeht, welche Anfragen ich ins Netz sende. Das ist so eine Grundhaltung, die ich seit den Tagen, wo Provider bei Vertippern beim Namen einer Seite das Ergebnis einer Suchmaschine anzeigten, angenommen habe. Aber ein Pluspunkt für NC, dass sie dich das einstellen lassen.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Aber das könnte auch direkt über den Netzwerk Adapter des Lan-Anschluss (Mainboard) bestimmt werden.


Klar kann man das. Aber es macht keinen Spass das bei JEDEM Endgerät zu machen. Von Flexibilität will ich gar nicht erst anfangen.


----------



## IICARUS (2. August 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich halte es so, dass es meinen Provider einen feuchten Furz angeht, welches Anfragen ich ins Netz sende.


Bin daher seit ein paar Tagen genau aus diesem Grund am grübeln ob ich es auf Cloudflare umstellen soll. 



Tekkla schrieb:


> Klar kann man das. Aber es macht keinen Spass das bei JEDEM Endgerät zu machen. Von Flexibilität will ich gar nicht erst anfangen.


Bevorzuge es auch direkt über den Router.

EDIT:

Habe es mal umgestellt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cloudflare habe ich auch früher schon für eigene Domains als Nameserver (DNS) verwendet.


----------



## Venom89 (3. August 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Mich regt es auf,  dass ich den DNS nicht an der 6490 ändern darf.



Bei welchem Anbieter denn?
Ich konnte das bei meiner gemieteten 6490 von Unitymedia, sowie bei meiner jetzigen 6591 von Vodafone. Gesperrt ist da nichts, bis auf die Update Funktion.


----------



## Tekkla (3. August 2020)

Venom89 schrieb:


> von Vodafone. Gesperrt ist da nichts, bis auf die Update Funktion.


Bei meiner 6490 von Vodafone nicht. Wobei ich nicht weiß, ob das bei  jüngeren 6490, die direkt von Vodafone kamen, anders ist als bei meiner,  die damals noch über Kabel Deutschland verteilt wurde.


----------



## Venom89 (3. August 2020)

Doof gelaufen 

Übrigens sollte man bei einem DS Lite Anschluss, besser nur die ipv6 DNS ändern.


----------



## IICARUS (4. August 2020)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Übrigens sollte man bei einem DS Lite Anschluss, besser nur die ipv6 DNS ändern.


Danke für den Hinweis, habe ich umgestellt.


----------



## Dragon AMD (4. August 2020)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Doof gelaufen
> 
> Übrigens sollte man bei einem DS Lite Anschluss, besser nur die ipv6 DNS ändern.


Warum sollte man die DNS ändern? 

Habe das noch nicht gelesen. 

Und in was ändern?

Danke

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (4. August 2020)

Im bereich Netzwerk wird alles mit IP-Adressen angebunden. Domains sind immer an einer IP angebunden und müssen mittels DNS Server aufgelöst werden. Du kannst in diesem Sinn eine Domain per IP oder per Domain selber aufrufen und es kommt halt am ende auch mit darauf an wie schnell diese DNS Server sind. Es kann sogar passieren das andere DNS Server schnell das ganze weiter leiten und dann kann es auch Sinn  machen einen anderen zu verwenden.

In meinem Fall ist der DNS Server meines Internet/Telefon Anbieter bei mir der schnellste und normalerweise könnte ich diesen auch bestehen lassen. Aber wenn alles über ihm läuft werden Daten meines Anschlusses geloggt und gespeichert. Der DNS Server von Cloudflare loggt diese Daten aber nur für 24 Stunden und löscht sie dann. Hier werden praktisch keine Seitenbesuche gespeichert und festgehalten.

Nachteil solche DNS Server aus der USA sind das sie auch Daten erfassen können und auch weiter verkaufen können. In diesem Sinn ist es immer eine Frage ob man dann am ende nicht bei seinem Anbieter und dessen DNS Server bleibt. 

Zum ermitteln des schnellsten DNS Server bei mir nutze ich das Programm "DNSBench".
Hier muss ich aber noch die IP Adresse meines Internet Anbieters mit eingeben damit diese mit berücksichtigt wird.

Hier mal ein Beispiel mit dem Cloudflare Server: 1.1.1.1: Cloudflare bietet datenschutzfreundlichen und schnellen DNS-Dienst | heise online

EDIT:

Das ganze muss aber nicht zwingend über die Fritzbox geregelt werden, das ganze kann auch auf einzelne Rechner per Adapter Einstellungen bestimmt werden. Über die Fritzbox wird es halt voreingestellt für das gesamte Heimnetzwerk und dessen Anbindungen vorbestimmt. Aber selbst wenn ich es auf der Fritzbox bestimme könnte z.B. mein Sohn wenn er lieber den Google DNS Server haben möchte diesen für sein Rechner bestimmen.


----------



## IICARUS (4. August 2020)

Selbst prüfen kann man es in diesem Fall nicht, daher war ich auch am grübeln ob ich Cloudflare dazu einstellen soll. Mit eigene Doamins war es vor ein paar Jahren als ich es auch schon bereits nutze was anders, da ich mittels Cloudflare Account etwas Einblick hatte. Aber selbst hier konnte ich nicht prüfen welche Daten gespeichert blieben.


----------



## IICARUS (4. August 2020)

So eng sehe ich es nun auch nicht an, denn möchte man keine Daten preis geben müsste der Stecker am Router abgezogen werden.


----------



## Olstyle (4. August 2020)

Oder man baut sich einen Proxy-DNS mit nem RasPi o.Ä. der abwechselnd verschiedene öffentliche Proxys fragt. -> minimaler zusätzlicher Delay aber keiner extern sieht alle Seitenzugriffe.
(Mache ich selbst nicht, stelle ich mir aber technisch sehr simpel vor)


----------



## IICARUS (4. August 2020)

Mache ich jetzt selbst auch nicht, aber diese Proxy Server sind meist auch langsamer, da der ganze Weg verschleiert wird. Gute schnelle Server sind schwer zu finden und kosten dann meist auch noch Geld. Für einzelne Angelegenheiten mag es zwar gut sein, aber im Dauerbetrieb würde ich solch ein Proxy Server nicht nutzen.


----------



## DOcean (4. August 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Oder man baut sich einen Proxy-DNS mit nem RasPi o.Ä. der abwechselnd verschiedene öffentliche Proxys fragt. -> minimaler zusätzlicher Delay aber keiner extern sieht alle Seitenzugriffe.
> (Mache ich selbst nicht, stelle ich mir aber technisch sehr simpel vor)



das macht man dann mit unbound bzw. gibt es im PiHole eingebaut: [Pi-hole][Unbound] Mit dem Pi zur groesstmoeglichen Unabhaengigkeit &#8211; DNS &#8902; Kuketz IT-Security Forum

Dann wird weder der DNS vom Anbieter noch irgendeinandere  Zwischen DNS Server gefragt, sonder gleich der der es weiß...


----------



## Olstyle (4. August 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Mache ich jetzt selbst auch nicht, aber diese Proxy Server sind meist auch langsamer, da der ganze Weg verschleiert wird. Gute schnelle Server sind schwer zu finden und kosten dann meist auch noch Geld. Für einzelne Angelegenheiten mag es zwar gut sein, aber im Dauerbetrieb würde ich solch ein Proxy Server nicht nutzen.



Wenn man den DNS-Proxy selbst stellt und der auch noch Anfragen cached wie bei DOcean beschrieben wird es sogar schneller, nicht langsamer.



DOcean schrieb:


> das macht man dann mit unbound bzw. gibt es im PiHole eingebaut: [Pi-hole][Unbound] Mit dem Pi zur groesstmoeglichen Unabhaengigkeit – DNS &#8902; Kuketz IT-Security Forum
> 
> Dann wird weder der DNS vom Anbieter noch irgendeinandere  Zwischen DNS Server gefragt, sonder gleich der der es weiß...


Das ist das beschriebene Verhalten. Der fügt dem Vorschlag nur noch einen eigenen Cache hinzu.
Am Ende sieht genau wie bei meinem Vorschlag schon ein Anbieter einmal dass man auf Seite xy wollte, aber eben nicht mehr wohin man dann weiter gesurft ist und auch nicht ob man wieder zurück gekommen ist.


----------



## IICARUS (13. August 2020)

robbe schrieb:


> Doch gibt es: WISI Daten-Anschlusskabel DS 26 0301 mit F-Quick/WICLIC-Winkelstecker &#8211; Flexibles Datenkabel, Klasse A, >85dB &#8211; Fuer DVB-T, DVB-T2, DVB-C, DVB-S & DVB-S2 &#8211; O 5mm, 3m, weiss: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video
> 
> Andere kann ich allerdings auf die schnelle auch nicht finden. Das verlinkte sollte man möglichst wenig bewegen, die weiße Isolierung rutscht sehr schnell aus dem Stecker raus und dann kommt schon die Schirmung zum Vorschein.
> Einen F-Stecker auf den Wiclic Anschluss drauf zu pfuschen würd ich dir auf jeden Fall nicht empfehlen. Im Schlimmsten Fall störst du damit nicht nur deinen eigenen Anschluss sondern auch den deiner Nachbarn.
> Frag zur Not den Techniker, ob er entweder nen passendes Kabel hat, oder dir ne normale Multimediadose einbaut. Diese Wiclic Dosen waren Ende der 00er bis Anfang der 10er Jahre bei Komplettausbauten mal richtig in Mode, warum auch immer. Heute wird sowas nicht mehr verbaut.


Das ist ja das seltsame dabei, diese Häuser sind 2010-2011 komplett neu gebaut worden. Daher handelt es sich im Grunde um Neubauten und es wurden dennoch diese Anschlussdosen mit diesem Modemanschluss verbaut. Dem Router was ich dann später vom Anbieter genommen habe lag auch das selbe Kabel bei. Es ist identisch mit dem Kabel was ich mit deinem Link bestellt hatte.

Zu dieser Zeit kannte ich mich nicht gut mit dem Kabel Internet aus und so ist mir als der Techniker da war nicht aufgefallen das ich außergewöhnlich hohe "korrigierbare und unkorrigierbare Fehler hatte. Der Techniker meinte aber es wäre alles in Ordnung. Wobei er aber die mangelhafte Abschirmung dieses Kabels auch erwähnte. Das Internet lief auch gut und auch stabil und die Bandbreite war auch voll da. Dennoch hatte ich nach ein paar Stunden sehr hohe "unkorrigierbare Fehler". Am nächsten Tag gingen diese Fehler sogar in den 6 Stelligen Bereich rein. Es waren aber immer nur 4-5 Kanäle von den 32 Kanäle mit so relativ hohe "unkorrigierbare Fehler" davon betroffen und anscheint soll es was mit LTE Einstrahlung was zu tun haben.

Ich merkte nur das manchmal Prime Video oder Youtube die Übersicht nicht richtig lud und eine fehlerhafte Darstellung kam. Nachdem ich die Seite erneut aktualisierte war es dann gut. Ob es was damit zu tun hatte kann ich aber nicht sagen. 

Zumindest habe ich mich dazu entschieden ein hochwertiges Kabel mit F-Stecker zu kaufen was besser abgeschirmt ist. Denn in der Zwischenzeit hatte ich mich etwas im Netz schlau gelesen und diese "unkorrigierbaren Fehler" sollten nahe zu Null bleiben oder nicht merklich weiter ansteigen. Daher konnte ich nur sicher stellen das es zumindest ab Anschlussdose bei mir in Ordnung wäre.

Daher habe ich mir selbst eine Durchgangsdose (Axing 15db) gekauft und selbst ausgetauscht.
Mir ist bekannt das ich diese normalerweise nicht austauschen dürfte, aber da ich mich gut auskenne und auch die selben db genommen habe habe ich es darauf ankommen lassen. Es handelt sich auch um eine Durchgangsdose weil das Kabel rein kommt und dann weiter zum Schlafzimmer geht.

Nach dem Austausch der Dose und des Kabels läuft meine Fritzbox seit 7 Tage ohne Neustart und ich habe auf allen 32 Kanäle noch keinen einzigen "unkorrigierbarer Fehler". Die korrigierbare Fehler sind in der Anzahl auch stark zurück gegangen. Wir beziehen auch das Kabelfernsehen und auf 3 Fernseher die in unserer Wohnung in unterschiedlichen Zimmer stehen ist die Bildqualität auch weiterhin sehr gut. Auf einem Fernseher haben wir auch ein HD-ABO am laufen und auch hier sind alle HD Kanäle fehlerfrei.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Ich merkte nur das manchmal Prime Video oder Youtube die Übersicht manchmal nicht richtig lud und eine fehlerhafte Darstellung kam. Nachdem ich die Seite erneut aktualisierte war es dann gut. Ob es was damit zu tun hatte kann ich aber nicht sagen.


Nach meinem kleinem Umbau sind zumindest solche Fehler nicht mehr vorgekommen.


----------

